
Making The Jump From Side Project To Full-Time Job - jimlast
http://jimlastinger.com/2011/03/making-the-jump-from-side-project-to-full-time-job/
======
gdhillon
What if you believe in your side project but do not have the money or
resources to leave the full time job yet?. Does anyone have experience with
running your project in full steam while keeping a full-time job for few
months?

